# Halltree storage bench plans



## OHpjmac (Sep 28, 2008)

I have searched and can not find any plans. If anyone can help I would greatly appreciate it.

Thank You


----------



## CaptainSkully (Aug 28, 2008)

Did you look on NewYankee.com? Norm's done several projects that would fit the "halltree storage bench" concept:










http://www.newyankee.com/getproduct.php?0103

There's also:










http://www.newyankee.com/getproduct.php?410


----------



## Tikander (Feb 11, 2012)

I have been looking for a Halltree plan as well. You ever find one?

Thanks,

Don


----------

